# show your GSD's bratty facial expressions



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

This Is Molly's 







"What I am about to do will either make you laugh or make you mad!!"


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Good lord--- she looks close to human!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

She was talking back to my husband and arguing about having to hold a platz while I took a picture of her. She is a brat QUEEN.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Listen, kid. If you grab my leg one more time, there's no telling WHAT I'm going to do!


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Me: Kaleb! Kaleb!
Kaleb: What! I'm playing with my ball! Leave me alone.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Not really a bratty face but being bratty. I had to take this picture to show a friend when sable decided to climb on the couch and squish her sissy awake so she could nap.


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

"MY ball, come any closer and I'll run!"


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

these pictures are hilarious!! Great shots :thumbup:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Not a GSD but here's my puppy saying "Stop looking at that camera and throw the toy already!" (he was in the middle of barking at me when I took this, heh.)


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

My gsd/malamute smashed by his little sister GSD. "Being a big brother is hard" they were about 3and 4mos old at the time..


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

My 6mos GSD, Areli trying to sleep.. "Turn off the lights and stop taking pictures, please (subtext : or I will chew up your car seat next time you get out to do something.. Heh heh)"


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

McWeagle said:


> Listen, kid. If you grab my leg one more time, there's no telling WHAT I'm going to do!


Haha. That looks like a real telling off!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Throw the ball! I'm butthurt.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Shasta being a brat at work


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Curtis said:


> Haha. That looks like a real telling off!


Haha, yeah it does! But Nox is so persistent - he just doesn't listen! When Frankie REALLY means it, he tells her off right back. It's his way or the highway.


----------



## Comessy (Oct 19, 2014)

"This bone tastes funny"


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

"shut the door! I'm bathing! (ohhh, we don't have door, I'm outside...)"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx's 8th Birthday was yesterday....bratty little brother was showing some attitude because he didn't get any presents:








So then he must have tricked Onyx, in her old age she gave in(there is hope yet?):


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Comessy said:


> "This bone tastes funny"


:spittingcoffee: OMG that is freaking hilarious


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hineni7 said:


> "shut the door! I'm bathing! (ohhh, we don't have door, I'm outside...)"


What a totak character that one is


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

He is! And a major water dog! Very sweet .. Thanks âº


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

What???? ... I didn't do nuthin'


----------

